# Consuegra #17 Superiore Cigar Review - Horrible, roll up some dog hair instead



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a fan. Realy not a good cigar. Aroma was foul I bought a bundle of 20 fired one up when they arrived and promptly put in the ashtray to let it ...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #17 Superiore Cigar Review - Horrible, roll up some dog hair instead


----------

